# Question About Salsa



## Katie H (Feb 26, 2009)

What is the difference between "mild" and "medium" salsa?  I see both on the market shelves but, to me, the terms seem almost equal.  Which one has more heat?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 26, 2009)

National brands typically have three levels of heat - mild, medium and hot.  The mild has no heat, the medium has barely detectable heat and the hot has a little heat.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks, Andy.  Buck like salsa that set his hair on fire, but I am a bit sensitive to hot sauces, etc. so I didn't know which one to buy now that it's just me.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 26, 2009)

Katie, you may want to start with the mild and add heat at home to your taste.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 26, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> Katie, you may want to start with the mild and add heat at home to your taste.



Good idea.  I'll remember that when I go to the market on Wednesday.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 26, 2009)

Katie, have you ever made salsa?  It is so good..It's not hard and you can taste as you go for heat o how mild you want it.
kades


----------



## Katie H (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, cj, I've made it plenty of times, but it hardly seem worth the effort just for one.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 27, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Yes, cj, I've made it plenty of times, but it hardly seem worth the effort just for one.


That's true. There are some good brand here, but I hardly ever buy jarred..I do like the fresh in the veggie dept. I get that and add avocado to it..Yum
cj


----------



## Toots (Feb 27, 2009)

I like the salsas from Frontera Grille and also the Trader Joes salsa.  I really like the corn and black bean combinations.


----------



## jabbur (Feb 27, 2009)

Katie, I'm the same way with heat so I tend to buy the mild.  It is usually hot enough for me!  I would definitely go with Andy's suggestion to get the mild and then add to it if you find you want more heat.  I like the Pace brand and go for the picante sauce since it is chunkier than the salsa.  I will make what we call oklahoma caviar which is a salsa type dip when I want something fresher.


----------



## GB (Feb 27, 2009)

The only problem (well not really a problems, more like an issue) with adding heat after the fact is that unless you are adding pure capsaisan then you will be possibly be changing the flavor of the salsa. Sometimes that is a good thing and other times it might not be.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 27, 2009)

jabbur said:


> Katie, I'm the same way with heat so I tend to buy the mild.  It is usually hot enough for me!  I would definitely go with Andy's suggestion to get the mild and then add to it if you find you want more heat.  I like the Pace brand and go for the picante sauce since it is chunkier than the salsa.  I will make what we call oklahoma caviar which is a salsa type dip when I want something fresher.



I like the chunkier type, too.  I check out Pace next time.  Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 27, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> Katie, you may want to start with the mild and add heat at home to your taste.


 
Thats exactly what I do. I add a lot of hot sauce. But I like to have the mild or medium on hand if guests with a tender palate arrive.

But I almost always make my own, even with  in the canned tomatoes in the winter.  I have frozen leftovers but didn't really like how it thawed.  Would be good for cooking but not dipping.


----------



## MostlyWater (Feb 27, 2009)

I must be the salsa queen.  I have several jars of each variety in the pantry !


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Feb 27, 2009)

You might try spiking the heat up by adding chopped
pickled Jalepeno which is sold in jars everywhere.

I try to make my own too - cheaper and better than
store bought and simple to make.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 27, 2009)

Katie, _Mild_ usually means little or no heat, _Medium_ is a little heat somewhere between their Mild and Hot versions, and _Hot_ is a lot more heat than the medium.

Of course - how hot is "hot" depends on the brand.

When it comes to "jarred" stuff - I'm another big fan of _Pace Picante Sauce_. It's good in cooking and *GASP* you can cube up some Velveeta Cheese and add some Pace - nuke till the cheese melts and stir ... great dip!


----------



## Claire (Mar 2, 2009)

Heat in foods is so subjective!  And if  you've ever grown your own peppers, you know that even on the same plant you can get a mild pepper and one that'll take the top off your head.  So just find a brand you like and stick to it.  I like Mrs Renfrews salsas, enjoying both some of her milder ones, but also some that make steam come out of my ears!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 3, 2009)

This is two commercials bound together - the really funny part is in the end of the 2nd commercial. 

YouTube - Pace Thick & Chunky Salsa Commercials


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 3, 2009)

Also keep in mind that different brands have different definitions of what constitutes "mild", "medium", & "hot".

We're "Pace" fans as well, & compared to many other mainstream brands, their "medium" is "hot", & their "hot" is "extra hot".  The only way to find out what you personally like best is to start picking up different brands & trying them.  Even if you don't end up liking them for dipping, they can still be incorporated into recipes.


----------

